# Looking For Camp Area's



## mac1029 (Sep 16, 2008)

well i am new to the GA area via the Northeast. I would like to know if there is some camping and hiking trails located close to Augusta...now i know about Clarks Hill but thats not my style i like remote areas where i can carry openly and be away form the familiy type of camps, so any input will be appreciated


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 17, 2008)

welcome to Ga..I would look at NE Ga..you are probably 1.5 or so hrs away at least, get a couple maps of both National Forest Land( Ga has huge amounts of acreage you are free to traverse) and WMA maps..Tallulah Gorge in NE Ga, Warwomen WMA and the Chattooga River areas are just a few to explore.  The state has 3,700 miles or so of trout streams in N. Ga,too. Read the WMA and National Forest regs closely regarding carrying openly.


----------



## mac1029 (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks i will look into that. I am so use to NH and VT laws. So i will have to look into those laws for this state.I just never go into the bush without a sidearm.


----------



## plumber7527 (Sep 18, 2008)

go up hwy 28 into sc sumter national forest largest forest close to augusta lots of remote areas not sure if you can camp just anywhere


----------



## 24tesla (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots of places in the N. Ga and NW SC Areas. Welcome to the area, I assume Ft. Gordon?


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2008)

I recommend this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Tent-Camping-Concrete-Portable/dp/0897325486


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought you could camp anywhere in Ga. Just have a small sign that says hunting for food will work for food Dang bro. I see them up and down the Hi way ever day...


----------

